

Turtles all the way down - craigbellot
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/userblogs/avi/blogView?showComments=true&entry=3284695382

======
icey
You can see the beginnings of Avi's work on MagLev with this post. This sticks
out in particular:

"... clearly you could implement the Ruby language with a Smalltalk-style VM
(hopefully one with a Smalltalk-style JIT as well, which would bring a 20x or
so speed increase to the current Ruby interpreter)."

